# [CFLAGS] amd64 vers i5 ? (résolu)

## Tom_

Bonjour,

Je vais prochainement monter une machine utilisant un processeur Intel i5 2500k.

Ma machine actuelle utilise un vieux amd64 4000+ et je me demandais si je pouvais réutiliser mon système Gentoo sur cette nouvelle machine sans réinstaller. 

Je suis vraiment pas sûr que ca soit possible vu que mon système actuel a été compilé avec "-march=k8".

Mon emerge --info : http://pastebin.com/ehiEf1GD

Qu'en pensez vous ? 

Merci d'avance.

Bonne journée.Last edited by Tom_ on Tue Jul 19, 2011 11:10 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Je pense que ça va passer :

```
$ gcc -Q -march=k8 --help=target > k8

$ gcc -Q -march=core2 --help=target > core2

$ diff -U0 k8 core2

--- k8  2011-07-02 10:39:40.870315504 +0200

+++ core2       2011-07-02 10:41:12.887956948 +0200

@@ -18 +18 @@

-  -march=                              k8

+  -march=                              core2

```

Les optimisations entre march=k8 et march=core2 sont les mêmes

Conclusion : il n'y a pas de jeu d'instructions spécifiques au k8 que n'aurait pas l'architecture core2 => ça doit tourner

----------

## Poussin

Par contre, pense peut-etre à ajouter au noyau les pilotes spécifique à ton nouveau materiel avant de migrer (chipset, toussa...). Enfin au pire si ça ne boot pas, tu pourras lancer un live et chrooter pour corriger

----------

## Tom_

@guilc, merci pour ces infos.

@Poussin, c'est ce que je suis en train de faire.  :Wink: 

----------

## Tom_

Voila c'est fait! Ca a marché niquel.  :Smile: 

J'ai pris mon install amd64, je l'ai copié sur mon ssd et sur un autre disque dur, reconfig du noyau, installation de grub et hop ca a démarré.  :Smile: 

Merci!

----------

